# Roto Hoe Shredder'n Chipper



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

My wife stopped at our neighbor's yardsale. He inherited from his father a 1994 (I think) Roto Hoe Shredder'n Chipper, 8 hp. He wanted 75 for it and my wife checked with me. Twenty minutes later it rolled into the yard behind our neighbor's 4 wheeler. 

I started cleaning it up, getting a close look at it. It has an old Tecumseh 8hp HM80 motor. I did the usual, new air filter, change the oil (dark!), replaced the original plug, and cleaned the carb with carb cleaner and air. I put the carb back together- it started, then ran with a continous surging. Then the gas started to leak out of the air filter. I shut it off, drained the gas and adjusted the float tang and put it back together. It ran, surged and dripped gas. 

I hate playing with carbs. (Used to have a suzuki motorcycle that had rust in the tank- bits of rust would keep the gas flowing into the bowl and I'd look down and see the gas streaming out of an overflow tube.) I said enough- the carb sat unused for 20 years, dried out and powdery, and my eyes are not what they used to be, let alone my joints! Trying to see what I was doing, laying on my back as the float went back in on its foolish little pin- not something I enjoy anymore!
- I ordered another carb from Amazon for 85. 
I put it on today and it runs great. Did some chipping with it- loud and rugged. It is built like a tank. I looked up Roto Hoe- Ohio company that is not in business anymore. 
When I changed the oil- I was thinking that maybe this was the first oil change ever!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like you got a pretty good unit,at a VERY good price ! 
Have fun !


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I had my chipper out today and it surged the whole time I used it , 3-4 hr. It was plenty strong, but I'd watch the arm to the governor swinging back and forth. I had to run it halfway on choke and 3/4 throttle. It would stall when I moved the choke over to off. Tecumseh H80. Pic of it at start of thread. The carb is new, gas filter, new plug, new air filter, fresh oil.
I am lousy with these engines- what should I be shooting for to adjust it?


----------

